# Estraderm patches



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi  

I feel really intrigued as to how people feel on these patches! I've had 3 failed IVF cycles and am on my 1st frozen cycle.  I'm currently downregging on synarel nasal spray.

On Thurday I'm due to start Estraderm MX 100 patches, I have been told to use 2 patches twice a week, it seems a high dose to me, but then I don't have a clue as this is all new to me, I feel a bit scared to be honest!  

Has anybody else had this dose?  I would love to hear from people that have used the patches to know how they felt.

Saski x


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there, I too used had to use the patches for my fet in sept. I started off with the progynova pills (estrogen) to thicken my lining, although this started to work by my second scan  it seemed to have stopped growing so they decided to put me on the patches too. I started with 1 patch and changed it every 2 days (very low dose!), at my nxt scan my lining had only gone from 6mm to 6.2mm so they decided to up the dose of the patches in a last ditch attempt, i was told to put 1 on and change it daily (take one off, put a new one on every day) although i decided to take it upon myself to up the dose even more so! I put a new one on and then the next day i put another new one on , leaving the old one on. I then  changed the oldest one daily so i was always wearing 2! I hope you know what i mean, bit confusing lol. I was a bit worried about doing this but thought i might as well give it a go. Anyway I'm so glad i did as by my next scan i had thickened to 6.8mm, although still a little on the thin side they were happy to go ahead with fet as it all looked really healthy. We had 2 put back and i am now 16 wks pregnant!! I felt absolutely fine on the patches though and was also still on the pills so was too on a very high dose of estrogen. I had to then continue with pills and patches for the first 12 wks of pregnancy but as was on a high dose i had to ween off of meds rather than just stopping. I wish you lots of luck with your fet and try not to worry x x


----------



## Saski72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello, thank you so much for your reply and BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!!!!!! that is fantastic news!    I am about to put my patches on, I did ring the clinic again and asked some more questions, I feel a little calmer and less worried now, although I need to ring them again in a minute before I use the patches as I'm unsure if I put them both on one side or put one on one side and one on the other side! 
Reading your post has really put my mind at rest and it is also giving me hope and positive thoughts, so thank you!
xxxx


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya, not a problem at all! I hope you got it all sorted today, i wore mine one on each side. When i started with them though i think i was wearing them a little high up (more on my back area) and found i responded much better when i wore them a little lower on the top of my bum. Well anyways all the best with it all and keep me updated with how its all going, take care x x


----------

